# Pumpkinrot Inspirations



## CreatingChaos (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey, new to posting here. I have been watching for a long time. I justwanted to share the witches and the groundbreaker. The pillars are the entrance to the graveyard, I had to make them so I could store them, so I used PVC and foam board from the $tree. Not sure how to post pics but I will try...http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are all really great!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I like the face on the dead guy. Keep up the good work.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

looks good! dead guy is creepy for sure.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice CC...
does your cauldron have a light in it?
creepy dead guy


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Very cool, dont forget to waterproof the ground breaker with with something that will bead up water. Polyurethane wont work, just to let you know, because I recently had an issue with this. Great work!


----------



## CreatingChaos (Sep 30, 2008)

That cauldron is from Spencers, and it is fabric, so I'm thinking I'm just going to use orange lights, sticks and grass to make it look like a fire. I have a bubbling sound and witches laugh sound machine for it. 
No polyurethane? Then what to seal it? Any info is appreciated!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Cool Dead Dude!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

those sound effects will certianly top off the witch scene! great dead GB - love pumpkinrot!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Good work!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice work, I love those witches!


----------

